# Looking for a Bunny hunt partner



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a few average Bunny spots in Columbus but have no Dog to hunt them - Anyone wanna get together this weekend for a hunt ?
Give me a shout - Gary


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

should have let me know! we're heading out this morning!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Wish I would have seen this earlier, I work with 3 guys that have beagles.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

If you are interested in this weekend, i sent you a pm.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> I have a few average Bunny spots in Columbus but have no Dog to hunt them - Anyone wanna get together this weekend for a hunt ?
> Give me a shout - Gary


heading out sunday morning, give me a ring


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Gary There will be some beagles running this weekend. Give me a call for the details.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Here was the results from last weekend's hunt.

4 guys, 14 bunnies WITHOUT a dog!!!

http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=3958&start=0&


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

thats sick!
Looks like some of the old train track hunts we had in the early 80's


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

surprising enough, it was less than 5 acres or woods n weeds


----------

